# entradas e bandeiras



## salren

La frase que quiereo traducir dice "Eles organizaram as entradas e bandeiras".

Cuál es el significado?


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido SAlren, 

Entradas e bandeiras fazem parte da nossa história, do desbravamento do Brasil.

Leia sobre isso aqui. Aqui, mais alguma coisa em espanhol.


----------



## salren

Muito obrigado Vanda.


----------



## Vanda

Perdão, agora que notei que você quer a tradução para o espanhol, e, não exatamente, saber o que eram as entradas e bandeiras. Contudo, acho que o _enlace_ em espanhol que coloquei deve ajudar alguma coisa, até que alguém faça uma tradução aceitável.


----------



## Tomby

Certamente é difícil traduzir "Eles organizaram as entradas e bandeiras". No obstante eu escreveria simplesmente em espanhol:
_Ellos organizaron las "entradas" y las "bandeiras" _(colocando entradas e bandeiras entre aspas).
Entrei nesta página através do tradutor para espanhol de Google e diz "las entradas y las banderas" (_sic_).
Espero que sirva. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Entradas podrías traducirse por expediciones de conquista y bandeiras por banderías. En Wkipedia encontré esta referencia al municipio de Bordalba.

_En 1450, fue tomada por el Conde de Medinaceli en sus múltiples *banderías* contra la familia Palafox, siendo recuperada posteriormente por los aragoneses. La población también fue objeto de estas *banderías* en 1452 y 1457._


----------



## Mangato

Depois de ler o enlace que a Vanda Colocou acredito que bandeiras se corresponde com o que na idade meia  se denominavám *correrías*
* correría.*
*(**De** correr).*


1. f. Hostilidad que hace la gente de guerra, talando y saqueando el país.

En la península Ibérica fueron muy famosas las correrías del moro Almanzor


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> En la península Ibérica fueron muy famosas las correrías del moro Almanzor


Incluso tiene la plaza mas grande de España. 
Al oir "moro Almanzor" me has hecho recordar cuando era estudiante de primaria y cuándo se estudiaba Geografía de España _de verdad y_ cuándo se estudiaban las cordilleras, ríos y afluentes (por la derecha y por la izquierda) de España. Ese nombre figuraba, entre otros muchos, que pertenecía a la Serranía de Gredos, subsistema del Sistema Central cuya retahíla de picos y montes acababa con la Sierra de Francia (provincia de Salamanca ¿?) y la Sierra de la Estrella ya en... ¡Portugal! Así se decía: _ya en Portugal_.
Un saludo cordial [hasta rima y todo ]
TT


----------



## salren

Muchas gracias. Estoy iniciándome en el aprendizaje del portugués. Sus comentarios me han sido muy útiles. Saludos a todos los que me han apoyado con sus comentarios.


----------



## Luiz Garcia Bertotti

En los tiempos de la colonizacion del territorio de Brasil por los por portugueses, se llamaban "entradas" a las expediciones oficiales, patrocinadas por la corona portuguesa, que avanzaban rumbo al interior en busqueda de oro, diamantes y esclavos indigenas. Las "bandeiras" eran expediciones privadas con la misma finalidad, y tenian ese nombre porque su lider llevaba una bandera, para ser facilmente ubicado por los comandados. Los participantes de las "bandeiras" eran conocidos como "bandeirantes". En mi estado (provincia) - São Paulo - hay una autopista llamada de "Rodovia dos Bandeirantes" em homenage a las expediciones que seguian desde la ciudad de San Pablo rumbo al norte del actual territorio brasileño. Hubo algunas expediciones oficiales que también recibieran en nombre de "bandeiras".


----------



## salren

Luiz, muy interesante e ilustrativa la explicación. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pelus

Y en esta expresión: 
"...A origem do nome da cidade decorre de sua localização, próxima ao aldeamento de Aku'ti, no  Caiapiá, que, mais tarde, passou a chamar-se Cuty e depois Acutia. Era  ponto de encontro das trilhas indígenas e local estratégico às paradas  das *bandeiras* que seguiam ao interior de São Paulo, partindo da capital...."

¿Qué significado tiene?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Bandeiras" eran expediciones organizadas para ir al interior del pais en busca de riquezas (piedras preciosas, p.e.) y de mano de obra esclava (indios). Los líderes de esas expediciones eran llamados "bandeirantes". Como esas expediciones eran básicamente realizadas a partir de S.Paulo, el término "bandeirante" pasó a designar a los paulistas.


----------



## pelus

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Bandeiras" eran expediciones organizadas para ir al interior del pais en busca de riquezas (piedras preciosas, p.e.) y de mano de obra esclava (indios). Los líderes de esas expediciones eran llamados "bandeirantes". Como esas expediciones eran básicamente realizadas a partir de S.Paulo, el término "bandeirante" pasó a designar a los paulistas.



Obrigada.  Excerlente explicaçao. 
Quanto eu apreendo neste fórum!

Obrigada, mais uma vez.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pelus, "quanto eu aprendo" (verbo *aprender*). _Apreender _es _decomisar._


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pelus, "quanto eu aprendo" (verbo *aprender*). _Apreender _es _decomisar._



También tenemos nuestro propio verbo en español, WSE: '_aprehender_'.


----------



## pelus

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pelus, "quanto eu aprendo" (verbo *aprender*). _Apreender _es _decomisar._



Duas vezes : obrigada.

Aprender= _aprender_

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------

